# Sloppy drinker!



## Eder C. (Feb 1, 2011)

So I need a few suggestions... When West drinks water, it's kinda sloppy. Which sucks because I have tile at home. I understand a few drops around s bowl when he drinks, but with West, we're talking puddles of water. All the way from the kitchen to the living room. It's almost asn he thinks it's fun and doesn't wipe just to be funny. It is pretty funny but it sucks because I have to mop almost every time he drinks water! So what do yall think? Is this him just being funny or something else?


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol! I had one of those once. He would go to the bowl, drink up, and then leave with a mouth full of water and leak it all over the place!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

My dog does the same thing. Drinks then leaves with a mouth full just to let it fall all over as he walks away. I have to mop every time he drinks. I get so mad but every time he just looks at me as it flow from the side of his mouth and then I cant be mad no more with his innocent look. What we put up with these dogs we love so much. If that was one of my kids oh boy lol.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the same problem and no solution. I keep a towel under his water bowl and change it if he gets it really wet. I also try to keep an eye out for dribbles all the way across the kitchen and clean them up.

I also have a water dish that attaches to the inside of the crate- that is nice because it drips on the plastic crate bottom.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i keep two dish towels laying on the floor
near his food and water bowl. he drinks
and i step on the towel and move it around with my foot.
i change the towels every 2 days or so.
my last GSD was taught to lick his mouth before
moving away from the bowl.

did your dog go through the tipping the water bowl stage???


----------



## Eder C. (Feb 1, 2011)

At home he has one of those water dispensers that look like the 5 gallon containers we drink out of, you know the blue ones that go upside down? Well, he has one of those at home, but he comes to work with me and he has a bucket there with water and he thinks it's funny to knock that one over all the time. I guess he just likes water because he likes going in the pool...

PS- as I was typing this, he was laying next to me and let out a fart... He has the worst farts ever!!!! Lol TMI?!! lol


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh - that's Xander all the way. I have video of him doing it I should upload it. I was so amazed at the mess I had to film it!

With Xander I've started keeping his water bucket in an old dish washing bin (to try and keep it from tipping and contain some drips). Then, under that I put a towel and then I keep another towel nearby to go mop up after him.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't leave Kona's water sitting out for him because he laps for a while and then starts digging in his water bowllike he's trying get to the bottom. I have instead chosen to hold his water dish up high so he can drink while I keep it out of paw reach.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Eva is not only a sloppy drinker, especially after walks but she also always seems to trip over the water bowl while chasing the cats. My kitchen floor has never been so clean...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I keep a rug under the water bowls and a towel nearby, Odin will drink and then walk away with water still in his mouth.. and the new pup has been having a blast putting her feet in the bowls and splashing around. I had a small lake in my kitchen yesterday between the two of them.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> I keep a rug under the water bowls and a towel nearby, Odin will drink and then walk away with water still in his mouth..


Doncha love that? What's that all about.
I don't know anything about pedigrees...maybe I could post Alice's and see if there was a mastiff or bulldog or someother jowly thing secreted in her lineage....


----------



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought an LL Bean waterhog mat for under the water bowl. He still leaks on the floor but it really sucks up most of the slobbery mess from the jowls(sp?). They are might expensive, but really work.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a big stew pot with only a couple of inches of water in it. The high sides stop the splash but there is still a little dribble from the mouthful of water that any German Slobber dog has in their mouth after drinking.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

mthurston0001 said:


> Lol! I had one of those once. He would go to the bowl, drink up, and then leave with a mouth full of water and leak it all over the place!


This is what Shasta does! Sadly, I don't have any suggestions for the OP.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL, Im glad im not the only one, and God forbid the bowl be empty. She will pick it up bring it to me and drop it infront of my feet, like "get with it". So last night i ignored Her "princess" request just to see. Well didnt she give the bowl one hard slam with her paw like she was throwing a little fit.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw this thread and LOL.

My puppy Jazz does the same thing. She gets water EVERYWHERE. So the water bowl just stays outside...

She actually puts one paw in the bowl while she drinks too :crazy:
So not only would she leave a puddle next to the bowl from her mouth and drip a trail to wherever she went, there were wet pawprints too. 

So, now, the water bowl is outside.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

It has to be a GSD thing. Rocky digs too. We moved the water outside. If I am at the door and tell him" I'm watching you" you can see him lift his paw and put it back down ,like "oh man she's no fun!" We had it under the tree ( automatic waterer) but the mud became a problem so now it's on the porch. Good grief!!:crazy:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, feelin the pain as Skyrah likes to stick her nose & half of her face in it after a few drinks. I have been hoping that not sayin a word to her will hope stop this bad habbit!!!  She is a water hound.....


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Towells and such*

Yeah, you have to go with the towells and such. We use a carpet remnant. Found several and after a vew washes they are no good, but they are cheap. 

On a side note We have two GSD girls. One is the dainty drinker. You can here the very small and gentle laps at the bowl. No water anywhere. Then the other drinks like she is trying to splash and walks away with the mouthfull of water and starts to lick her chops. Crazy!


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

We moved water outside only as well...we have an automatic waterer and they go in and out so much during they day they can get all they want....No more lakes in my kitchen!!! Woohoo


----------



## louslady63 (Oct 26, 2011)

Eder C. I think my dog is your dogs sister. That is Bella word for word


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i kept them away from the water bowl. They would get water whenever i went into the kitchen they were allowed to follow. If they started to leave the bowl with a mouthful of water they were corrected and told to swallow the water before i'd allow them to move. A few times of that, they started getting annoyed and stopped making such a mess. Worth a shot. They basically werent allowed to leave the bowl until they werent dribbling anywhere near as much.

I also keep a trashbag under the water dish covered with a dog mat for the car and change it out every week to wash it to help soak up what they splash out. The trashbag keeps the floor from getting soaked and gross.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

These bowls work great for sloppy drinkers:

Road Refresher Dog Bowl / Size (54 oz Green)#


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh Sasha is ridiculous....it's one of her little things that really agitates me. Most of the time I don't care, but it never fails; every morning she beats me to the kitchen and gets a drink, and so every morning as I go to flip on the light, I step in her puddles. It kinda irks me for some reason to step in a puddle of water first thing in the morning. Not sure why, but it just does. I've just resigned myself to cleaning it up every time after she drinks.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa is worse than any of my Labs ever were.. she'll dunk her face in it and splash, loves to have at least one foot in it..so her water bowl is outside now. Winter is coming so I'll have to find a different solution.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Tessa is worse than any of my Labs ever were.. she'll dunk her face in it and splash, loves to have at least one foot in it..so her water bowl is outside now. Winter is coming so I'll have to find a different solution.


There are things you can put in their bowls that plug into a normal outlet that heat the dish. Had one for our golden that lived outside and it worked wonderfully.


----------

